# More (Fishing) Web Cam's



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Found this link:

Has some more web cams to take a look before you go out fishing:

http://www.wesr.net/weather.html

Live Coastal Cams-
Lesner Bridge Va. Beach 
Rudee Inlet Va. Beach 
WAVY TV 10 Tower 
Willoughby, Hampton Tunnel 
Willoughby, Hampton Tunnel S.Isl. 
Lynnhaven Fishing Pier, Va. Beach 
Virginia Beach 17th St. 

Even has some others for down south!

Dixie


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Thanks...


----------



## Drumcatcher (Feb 8, 2003)

hey, thanks for the site... It will come in handy in choosing which location to fish.

Drumcatcher


----------

